# 1993 Specialized Epic



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2009)

All, where can I get specs on my recently purchased 1993 8spd Spec Epic? I bought it used and have been given all sorts of contradicting information regarding what's available.
I'd love to replace the entire Shimano 105 drivetrain with new 105 or upgrade to Ultegra. Is it out there? If not, I'll just have to keep repairing until I run into unreplaceable parts?
Thanks!


----------



## TheActuary (Apr 25, 2009)

I found some good info on bikepedia.com; I just bought a '93 EPIC se earlier this week. It needed some tlc but otherwise is in good shape. Here is another helpful link: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

I'm having some buyers remorse at the moment... the size of the bike felt ok when I rode it, but I've since found that the seatpost was extended beyond the "max" mark and the 130mm stem was mounted too high on the fork. All this made an unlabeled 54mm feel like a 58. Live and learn...

Good luck and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

I have recently upgraded friend's old 8 speed drivetrain as follows
1. Replaced 8 speed cassette with 9 speed (freewheel for 8-9-10 speeds is the same) 
2. Changed 8 speed chain into 9 speed
3. Initially switched downtube shifters from IS (Index Shifting) into friction mode to accomodate 9 speed shifting (later replaced with 105 9 speed SIS brake/shifter combo)
Rear deraileur/ front deraileur/crankset from old 8 speed worked just fine with 9 speed


----------



## ansetou (Jul 17, 2009)

mickey, I think i have the same model. do you know how I can tell the year of it? also did you upgrade your drivetrain?


----------



## rileymeister (Feb 1, 2008)

take that Epic to your local Specialized dealer and see about a frame replacement. The shop I work for has told us to not let anyone ride those epics anymore. A few have come into our shop and Specialized has sent out Tarmacs at no cost to the customer. We have been told that those frames are not safe to still be riding. It is def. worth checking out...


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

rileymeister said:


> take that Epic to your local Specialized dealer and see about a frame replacement. The shop I work for has told us to not let anyone ride those epics anymore. A few have come into our shop and Specialized has sent out Tarmacs at no cost to the customer. We have been told that those frames are not safe to still be riding. It is def. worth checking out...


I wonder if that goes for the Giant 980c Cadex as well. I know this isn't a Giant thread. The Cadex rode really well the one time I rode it. I bought it for the parts. It had a super clean 105 group all around that I'm putting on an Allez for now and was going to sell the frame. But not if it's unsafe to ride. Was it the glue that held the carbon tubes to the lugs that is the problem?


----------



## ottothecow (Aug 25, 2009)

rileymeister said:


> take that Epic to your local Specialized dealer and see about a frame replacement. The shop I work for has told us to not let anyone ride those epics anymore. A few have come into our shop and Specialized has sent out Tarmacs at no cost to the customer. We have been told that those frames are not safe to still be riding. It is def. worth checking out...


Can you tell me more about this? I have an epic in this age range and while I have heard that they were somewhat prone to breaking, I have not heard this. I am a pretty big guy for a lightweight road bike so now you have me worried about getting hurt when it snaps (or whatever happens to them).

I'm in chicago although the bike came from minneapolis. I don't have any receipts on the bike and a lot of the parts have been replaced (ultegra 9spd swap, etc) but I still enjoy riding it...where should I be looking to take one of these in?


----------



## ottothecow (Aug 25, 2009)

bump, anybody?


----------

